#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Criptograr Script PHP..como ??

## muriloc4

vi que alguns programadores em PHP, encriptam seus codigos, para que os mesmo nã oseja violados...queria 
saber se exite uma solução free (open source). q faça isso..q na mesma solução..
posso fazer meus codigos..so funcionarem se ticver um serial...tipo se conecta com uma central para verificar se o serial é valido ou coisa assim..
exite essa posivilidade ?

----------


## mktguaruja

Murilo eu achei bem interessante essa matéria ve o que você acha,
ENCRIPTAR CÓDIGOS DE PHP PARA EVITAR PIRATARIA | PHP Grátis

----------


## muriloc4

> Murilo eu achei bem interessante essa matéria ve o que você acha,
> ENCRIPTAR CÓDIGOS DE PHP PARA EVITAR PIRATARIA | PHP Grátis


 
fail

----------


## GrayFox

> fail


Para php4 tem o eaccelerator. PHP5 eu nao conheço.

Saudações,

----------


## IPCorpore

Procure por Ioncube

----------


## GrayFox

O Ioncube nao é opensource. É comercial.

Saudações,

----------


## osmano807

PHP-Screw

Já testei, e funciona. Acho que é licença BSD:
PHP Screw | Get PHP Screw at SourceForge.net

----------


## sunic

Zend Guard

----------


## muriloc4

o Zend é open source ?

----------


## Bruno

zend e comercial

----------


## sunic

Pois é, o Zend é comercial... Mas para mim é a melhor opção, e tambem dependendo do nível de segurança que vc deseja, vc pode usar o base_64_encode porém qualquer um com conhecimento em php pode decodificar com o base_64_decode...
O Ioncube é muito bom, mas nem todo servidor tem ele instalado. Outra coisa sobre open source é o seguinte, nada mais justo do que pagar por um software que vai proteger seu fonte para que vc comercialize. Investimento  :Wink:

----------


## osmano807

> Pois é, o Zend é comercial... Mas para mim é a melhor opção, e tambem dependendo do nível de segurança que vc deseja, vc pode usar o base_64_encode porém qualquer um com conhecimento em php pode decodificar com o base_64_decode...
> O Ioncube é muito bom, mas nem todo servidor tem ele instalado. Outra coisa sobre open source é o seguinte, nada mais justo do que pagar por um software que vai proteger seu fonte para que vc comercialize. Investimento


Humm, não entendi sua colocação sobre o open source. Você quer dizer, que mesmo se não puder ver o fonte, se eu vender algo GPL sem mostrar os fontes, estou legal? ERRADO.
Agora sobre o php-screw: ele funciona. Só isso...

----------


## sunic

Hehe... Oi amiguinho, eu quis dizer que nada mais justo que pagar por uma solução de criptografia de mais confiança quando se quer criptografar um fonte para comercializar.  :Wink: 
Um abração.

----------


## muriloc4

> Hehe... Oi amiguinho, eu quis dizer que nada mais justo que pagar por uma solução de criptografia de mais confiança quando se quer criptografar um fonte para comercializar. 
> Um abração.



mas o zend...tem como testar ?? se eu encriptar um script...depois o script..pode dar pau ?

----------


## muriloc4

que topico rico.....
amigos eu testei o zend, mas ainda não funciona com php 5.3(leia-se o optimizer).
o ioncube parecer ser bom. to com a versão trial. ele expira dia 30 de outubro. se eu criptografa com ele, no dia 30 o codigo tbm perde a validade ?

----------


## int21

Code Eclipse - PHP Obfuscator de graça e one-way, uso a anos.

----------


## vv456

Olá amigos, conheço alguns sites que poderão resolver este problema de como proteger scripts php , inlusive uso alguns segue a lista...






```

Recomendado:http://criptografarphp.com.br/
Outro sites que fazem criptografia PHP:
http://f7sistemas.com.br/site/servicos-on-line-gratuitos/criptografe-php/
http://f7sistemas.com.br/site/servicos-on-line-gratuitos/criptografe-seu-site/
http://construaseusite.com/site/ferramentas-on-line-gratis/criptografe-php-base-64
http://construaseusite.com/site/ferramentas-on-line-gratis/critptografe-seu-php
http://www.conceberdigital.com.br/v2/servicos-gratis/criptografar-php
http://www.f2sistemas.com.br/site/encoder-php-online-free/ 


```

----------

